
Scott Allen has passed away - JeremyMorgan
https://www.heraldmailmedia.com/obituaries/k-allen/article_665bb053-7264-58eb-a5ec-521501443cd4.html
======
mattferderer
Scott touched & improved the lives of countless people and their families. His
courses & talks have always been very high quality. They also have had some of
the longest shelf lives of any courses I've came across.

When it comes to educators in writing software, Scott is at the top level. He
was doing it before the gold rush of people doing it for money & fame. His
quality was amazing, he was incredibly humble & very kind.

------
CecilBDeMilles
He was a super nice guy and a great teacher.

